# LOOK 555 differences with 585???



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Howdy all, 
I got my younger bro interested in riding and was trying to find a good used bike to recommend to him. He visited Portland for about a week and I took him on a couple of rides- he is actually pretty strong for a novice. He is a runner, not a cyclist but he kept up with me most of the time. I was thinking the 555 as he said he didn't want to spend $2K on a bike. I am trying to convince him to spend at least $1000 to $1500 and was hoping to find a 555 with Campy (Centaur or better) for him at that price range. Me thinks its doable. i was just wondering what is the major differences between the 2 frames? As some of you may know, I lust after a 585 ultra for meself pretty badly. Thanks.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

You can read what I thought here;
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=161704

I'm in Portland too..


----------

